# Blazer buddy dolls



## lawrnce of sprinfield (May 12, 2004)

I have some of them, dose anyone know how many players were made?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

lawrnce of sprinfield said:


> I have some of them, dose anyone know how many players were made?


I would guess you could email the blazers (I don't know the email addy) and ask them.

I know there was ones made of Bill Walton, Steve Smith and Damon.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> I would guess you could email the blazers (I don't know the email addy) and ask them.
> 
> I know there was ones made of Bill Walton, Steve Smith and Damon.


Brian Grant, Detlef Schrempf as well.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Add Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje to that list. I think there might have been ones for Rasheed and Dale Davis, too.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yep your right. I totally forgot about RBB. Yeah DD and Rasheed were made too.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Sabonis too :banana:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

they did this when I worked there...I want to say 9 total but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

If there were nine, that'd mean we might have the list: 

Sabas
Schrempf
DD
Sheed
Damon
RBB
Steve Smith
Brian Grant
Bill Walton

Seems like an odd group - I have the feeling there had to have been a Scottie Pippen, dontcha think?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Whats a "buddy doll"?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I've got Damon (complete with Mighty Mouse tattoo), Dale Davis, Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje, and Blaze (by far the best of the bunch).

PBF


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Blaze (by far the best of the bunch).


Funny you say that PBF, we had the Blaze doll done by a different company then the others after complaints on the poor quality, blah blah blah blah blah..


----------



## lawrnce of sprinfield (May 12, 2004)

I have 12 
Sabas
Schrempf
DD
Sheed
Damon
RBB
Steve Smith
Brian Grant
Bill Walton
I also have these ones.

Pippen (black and white uni)
G. Anthony


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I have 12
> Sabas
> Schrempf
> DD
> ...


Wow way more then i remember. I don't recall a Greg Anthony one at all.


----------



## lawrnce of sprinfield (May 12, 2004)

the brian grant one is not as good as the others.I was hoping that they had wells and o'neal.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I only have Pippen


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Whats a "buddy doll"?


For some reason everytime I see this thread I think of this:

item #1 

and this:

item #2

but then that's just me. 

barfo


----------

